# Can Acer Aspire One run SolidWorks?



## RazorConcepts

I want a small netbook that would be able to run solidworks (current inspiron 1100 can barely do internet )

Would this Aspire One be able to run solidworks?
Acer AOD250-1165
* 10.1" Blue, 10"x7", 2.2 lbs, 1024x600
* Mobile Intel 945GSE Express Chipset
* Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
* Multi-in-1 Digital Media Card Reader
* Integrated Crystal Eye Webcam and two built-in stereo speakers
* Intel Atom Processor N270 (1.60GHz, 533MHz FSB, 512KB L2 cache)
* 1024MB DDR2 Memory
* 160GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
* 802.11a/b/g Wi-Fi Certified
* 10.1" WSVGA Acer CrystalBrite LED Display
* Windows XP Home with Service Pack 3
* 3-cell Li-ion Battery (about 3-4 hours)

Computer and Software Requirements:

 RAM	Minimum: 1GB RAM 
Recommended: 2GB RAM 
Very large models: X64 processor and Operating System with 6GB or more of RAM when system resources exceed the 2GB limit of a 32-bit OS architecture.



 Video 	A certified OpenGL workstation graphics card and driver.
For a listing of tested and certified graphics cards and driver combinations visit the Graphics Cards and Systems web site. 



 CPU 	Intel® or AMD® processors (7) 
eDrawings® is supported on Apple Macintosh®-based machines (6) 



 Other	Mouse or other pointing device 
DVD drive 
Microsoft Excel 2002, 2003, or 2007 
Internet Explorer version 6.x or higher 
Adobe Acrobat version 7.0.7 or higher 


 Network	SolidWorks is tested only with Microsoft's Windows Networking and Active Directory network environments (8)


----------



## Glliw

Honestly, you would hate life running solidworks on that machine.


----------



## kc-atl

I ageree with Glliw, You Need POWER.. to run any good cad/3d cad programs.


----------



## RazorConcepts

Crud, so I guess I will need some kind of a higher-end gaming laptop?


----------



## The_Other_One

Higher-end, yes.  Gaming, no.  As long as you find one with good processing power, the GPU really shouldn't matter THAT much.  Integrated graphics would probably be adequate,  low-end dedicated cards would be better.  Anything much higher would probably be a waste seeing as these programs primarily use CPU power.


----------

